# Possible pictures of Prince of Persia reboot



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 6, 2012)

A report at Kotaku.com stats this.



> This image is reportedly our first look at a brand new Prince of Persia game. It was posted by a user on Ubisoft's official forums, and down the bottom you can see the term POP_ZERO_2.
> 
> Is it real? Who knows, we're asking. Is it interesting? You bet. If it is real, that's not just a black Prince, it looks to have at least part of the game set somewhere closer to Egypt than the series' traditional Persian stomping grounds, going by the clothing on that crowd.
> Prince of Persia Zero was the codename for an aborted attempt by Ubisoft a few years back to do something radical with the franchise, like taking it into the present day.
> ...



A black prince, a different setting, seems like open world. Chances are high that this is nothing. But, lets hope that it turns into the next PoP game.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2012)

yea saw this news.. but I never played POP except the classic.. also I didn't finish it at all


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 6, 2012)

Great. I have played all of POP games multiple times.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 6, 2012)

sheer nonsense it seems ubisoft has run out of ideas.


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2012)

The character looks like cr@p, pop is about a prince, not some husky wrestler, won't see a 300 pound guy crawling over walls in any assassination games, AC, POP, the character needs to be slender and fast.


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like AC except that they can change the title to Gangsta Creed


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like Tomb Raider Reboot...a new story/beginning


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2012)

Faun said:


> Looks like AC except that they can change the title to Gangsta Creed


LOL, right


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2012)

The character is terrible. Doesn't look like prince at all, looks more like a wrestler. Can't they just leave prince in peace and work on a new project.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2012)

looks like "poverty ridden skyrim world" 




Faun said:


> Looks like AC except that they can change the title to Gangsta Creed


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2012)

I hope it is not as shown in the pic. I would hate to move the prince away from his Persian roots.


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 7, 2012)

POP_Zero or PO-0-P ?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 7, 2012)

*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2012/08/aZDgc-610x381.png

*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2012/08/cHIBo-610x381.png

*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2012/08/kXchE1-610x381.png

since its in the Egyptian setting...I think its genuine to hv a black prince....but a wrestler prince...never!!!


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

Poop of persia.


----------



## Faun (Aug 7, 2012)

abhidev said:


> *oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2012/08/aZDgc-610x381.png
> 
> *oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2012/08/cHIBo-610x381.png
> 
> ...



Egyptians are not black.


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

Faun said:


> Egyptians are not black.


Not the native people, but the slaves they took from africa, maybe its Prince of Persia: Slave Rising (no offense)


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 7, 2012)

The screenshot looks like it is some training exercise program for kinect.Look how everyone is standing by keeping their legs apart.
*img1.imagehousing.com/29/0edafb2a6e7d8226652c2a833a8e1b4e.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> The screenshot looks like it is some training exercise program for kinect.Look how everyone is standing by keeping their legs apart.
> *img1.imagehousing.com/29/0edafb2a6e7d8226652c2a833a8e1b4e.jpg



whatever it is.....
the dude running this game is getting 13fps


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2012)

Usui1811 said:


> POP_Zero or PO-0-P ?



 Thats funny!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 7, 2012)

Prince of Persia, more like slave of Egypt, amirite?


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

It's doesn't look like POP prince of persia, it may be plaster of paris.


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2012)

Is he the PRINCE OF PERSIA, maybe Ubisoft has to rename something like 'Prince of Egypt' (thou the setting not resembles the egyptian culture, except the ppl attire). 
I just cant believe a 300-pound-man shimmying over the wall and doing ACROBATIC feats. I guess, he should be a supporting character with a tiny storyline. 

The legacy of POP is  with this character.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 7, 2012)

similar to new DMC reboot.Ubisoft following capcom.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 7, 2012)

Faun said:


> Egyptians are not black.



Definitely not all Egyptians were black but as @PMKnightlover said the slaves were...

It might also be that the prince is not black but just dark (not being racist here)


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe he is antagonist rather than protagonist.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 7, 2012)

just got this while googling about whether the Egyptians were black or not


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2012)

Lets wait for some more information. No use to make wild assumptions.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Lets wait for some more information. No use to make wild assumptions.



Yup...& not post like spammers


----------



## Innara (Aug 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Lets wait for some more information. No use to make wild assumptions.



But it's more fun to do so...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2012)

Well then continue guessing.


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2012)

He's definitely not gonna be a prince in PRINCE OF PERSIA>


----------



## abhidev (Aug 8, 2012)

He must be his evil brother


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2012)

abhidev said:


> He must be his evil brother



I wont accept him as a brother or even a half-brother.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 8, 2012)

may be he was adopted


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2012)

^u all r talking nonsense....that too on leaked/not confirmed screenshot


----------



## abhidev (Aug 8, 2012)

maybe prince was adopted as shown in the movie and is not black


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah...and they changed his skin colour like Michael Jackson did.

Seriously, this thread is getting s*** stained now.

*i.imgur.com/istGn.gif


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah lets wait for a official before further discussion on this game or topic.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 9, 2012)

yea....  

its better to wait for some genuine announcement before this thread gets dumped.


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2012)

[video]*www.ign.com/videos/2012/08/06/news-reported-screenshot-of-prince-of-persia-reboot-leaks[/video]

and this is how it got started.

*www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=485457


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

No official statements yet. Just wild rumours.


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2012)

Jordan Mechner (_Screenwriter and creator of Prince of Persia_) confirms that this is not *POP*.

*twitter.com/jmechner/status/237291802795843584

Maybe, some new IP that Ubisoft is trying!


----------



## Knightlover (Sep 3, 2012)

This thread is filled with racist idiots.Why cant you accept him as price because he is black.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Jordan Mechner (_Screenwriter and creator of Prince of Persia_) confirms that this is not *POP*.
> 
> *twitter.com/jmechner/status/237291802795843584
> 
> Maybe, some new IP that Ubisoft is trying!



Check the last link in the twitter feed you provided....another rumor though....AC-Egypt 

*www.cinemablend.com/images/sections/24965/Assassin_s_Creed_Egypt_24965.jpg

looks fan made artwork....


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Check the last link in the twitter feed you provided....another rumor though....AC-Egypt
> 
> looks fan made artwork....



AC-Egypt may be a rumor for sure. 
But, Mechner atleast confirmed that those screenshots are not POP.


----------



## Flash (Apr 23, 2014)

So, it's time to revive this thread.. 

*cdn2.ubergizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/RpqLCZd.jpg
[h=1]Ubisoft Employee Teases New Prince Of Persia Game[/h]


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2014)

^^Where is the warrior within prince ? 

Waiting for the new game. I liked the music of 2008 game with elika. And the humor was spot on with the personality. Never finished the game though.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2014)

the combat system in WW and 2 Thrones was superb...those acrobatic moves were simply awesome...and the story was good too along with the music...I hope the new one isn't a AC clone :/


----------



## sakthibruce (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow this is great.


----------



## tkin (Apr 23, 2014)

They should continue with the 2008 storyline.


----------



## Flash (Apr 23, 2014)

Twitter comment of the ubisoft employee is taken back. That's definitely means ubisoft is cooking something's under its hood for POP..


----------



## Flash (Apr 23, 2014)

tkin said:


> They should continue with the 2008 storyline.






Witty dialogues and cell shaded animation is what POP 2008, is best known for.


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 23, 2014)

next pop is gonna be 2d side scroll like rayman is using ubiart framework


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^Where is the warrior within prince ?
> 
> Waiting for the new game. I liked the music of 2008 game with elika. And the humor was spot on with the personality. Never finished the game though.



The prince in Warrior Within is the same prince as in The Sands Of Time and The Two Thrones.

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> They should continue with the 2008 storyline.



Oh God no....

I will settle for a reboot than that crap.


----------



## Flash (Apr 23, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> next pop is gonna be 2d side scroll like rayman is using ubiart framework


No. It said they're going to use the engine which powers the Rayman in the upcoming POP.


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The prince in Warrior Within is the same prince as in The Sands Of Time and The Two Thrones.



He is a completely different person by personality. And why the prince from  movie when it's the talk about game.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 24, 2014)

Faun said:


> He is a completely different person by personality. And why the prince from  movie when it's the talk about game.



They f***ed up I guess.

Also, TSOT, WW and TTT were part of a trilogy with the same prince. The other Prince (2008) was a reboot with a different prince.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> They f***ed up I guess.
> 
> Also, TSOT, WW and TTT were part of a trilogy with the same prince. The other Prince (2008) was a reboot with a different prince.



The story suggested that it was the same Prince. There were several mentions about Castle and all.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 24, 2014)

gameranand said:


> The story suggested that it was the same Prince. There were several mentions about Castle and all.



It became clear in the first few minutes of the 2008 game when the prince is calling "Farrah", whom we think is the princess, but he later says that it is actually his donkey.


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2014)

^ Prince of 2008 is from parallel universe of POP franchise..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 24, 2014)

Flash said:


> ^ Prince of 2008 is from parallel universe of POP franchise..



Therefore effectively a reboot.


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 24, 2014)

Flash said:


> No. It said they're going to use the engine which powers the Rayman in the upcoming POP.



rayman uses ubiart framework and thats what i said


----------



## Desmond (Apr 24, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> rayman uses ubiart framework and thats what i said



So its going to be a side scroller? Like the original Prince Of Persia?


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 25, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> So its going to be a side scroller? Like the original Prince Of Persia?



might be


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2017)

Looks like the original pic proved to be the new Assassin's Creed game.


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2017)

I guess PoP series is gone for good! It's a shame that Ubisoft forgot the precursor of Assassin's creed series.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2017)

I doubt kids these days will even know what POP is.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 18, 2017)

Flash said:


> I guess PoP series is gone for good! It's a shame that Ubisoft forgot the precursor of Assassin's creed series.


Its good that way. Milking a series is bad, see AC series for example. Earlier games were very nice, now they have turned in crap pile.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2020)

Got this old thread to post into.

This video of POP looks 1000 times better than the original POP games.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2020)

What is this a fan made video or is it a trailer for an upcoming game?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2020)

Not sure if Fan made. But many says its the leaked gameplay trailer of POP in 2011


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2020)

This is not going to happen. It was a work in progress but since then Assassin Creed has been in focus.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2020)

IMO they should give Assassin's Creed a rest and revive Prince of Persia series. But I know that won't happen.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2020)

Ubisoft became popular due to POP and then they ditched the golden machine


----------

